# Crinum calamistratum question...



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

Who released the kraken?!

I was looking at this earlier for a nano tank.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=269


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great bit of info Bear and yes, does look a little like a kraken coming out of the bottom of the tank. Unfortunately the link does not cover trimming the plant. I suppose it is possible trimming is not typically done.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

The leafs don't grow from the tips so if you're trimming it trim at the base or trim the leaf and wait for it to slowly start yellowing (very slowly though)


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

thats a great looking plant! without knowing what you paid, I'm going to guess you got a great deal!

I've accidentally trimmed mine when doing a major trim in my tank and not realizing I had one of the leaves in the bunch. So cutting one of the leaves/stalks midpoint didnt seem to cause any harm.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

When I had a crinum I would only remove an entire leaf at the base like you would a sword plant leaf. Trimming an end would only leave a brownish scarred leaf end - not attractive. This leaf removal was a rare occurrence.

This is a slow grower that needs lots of space. Not for small tanks, or even medium tanks with lots of other flora. Done right though, it is as spectacular as any plant I know.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Great bit of info everybody - very appreciated.
Tom, hopefully I have it done right  It is in my 75g tank, to one side of the center piece of wood. Hopefully will have new pics posted on my building thread soon.


----------

